# Fail2ban starten nicht möglich !



## undeluxe (16. Feb. 2011)

Moin,

Hatte ISPCOnfig3 auf einem frisch installierten System installiert, nach dieser Anleitung:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-squeeze-with-bind-and-courier-ispconfig-3-p5


Es geht hauptsächlich über die Fail2ban Installation. 
Er lässt sich nicht starten. Habe auch bereits in den Logs gegrept jedoch werden keine Log Einträge  von Fail2ban hinzugefügt.

Jemand ein Tipp oder Rat ?

Lg
Undeluxe


----------



## Moestchen (16. Feb. 2011)

Das Problem kenne ich, vor allem beim hinzufügen von mehreren logs zu einem jail.
Schaue doch mal was dir 
	
	



```
fail2ban-client -d -vvv | grep [Ee]rror
```
 ausspukt. Dann weißt du schon mal an welchem jail es liegt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## undeluxe (16. Feb. 2011)

Ja danke..

die Configs sind soweit richtig.. naja habe es wieder deinstalliert und neu per apt-get ... er läuft zwar sperrt aber nichts ... Hat sich was im allgemeinem geändert ?


----------



## Moestchen (16. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von undeluxe:


> er läuft zwar sperrt aber nichts ... Hat sich was im allgemeinem geändert ?


Also bei mir ist seit einigen Tagen auch Ruhe ... . Wer weiß, die Ruhe vorm Stum?


----------



## undeluxe (16. Feb. 2011)

Bei mir ist noch genug los.. verstehe es nur nicht das bei der Standard Installation keine jail.* angelegt wird sowie gemeckert wird wenn man seine eigene conf einbaut... Werde ma weiter schauen !

*edit* sehe Grad das du auch Blocklist einsetzt 
Mit deren Konfiguration läuft es. Muss es halt nur etwas anpassen


----------

